# How to post big pictures with a MAC



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ok, so there are a few of us out there who are completely dense when it comes to these types of things... Anyone know how to upload a photo from iPhoto and not have it turn out as a small thumbnail?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a mac, but I dont use iphoto. Honestly, photobucket is SUPER easy, it looks intimidating but it isnt, I promise :wink: there may be a way to do it from the site (perhaps using the tips Natalie gives here: Uploading Pics, and just adjust them for a Mac)

Alternatively, to use photobucket, you just create a username, log in, and then up the top it'll have a little green "upload" button. I just press upload, then chose to upload from my computer, find the files on the my computer, and upload them. Once they are uploaded, you go back to your album, and when you have the mouse hovering over the picture you want, underneath it will pop up some details, one of which says IMG Code. You click once on the actual code and it will automatically copy, then you paste the code into your post on DFC (or any other forum). I actually find it easier than uploading directly to DFC (coz whenever I do that, they do end up as tiny images that need to be clicked on to be enlarged)


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Just a couple more things to add to hmbutler-- I have a mac and follow the same steps. I just drag the photos from my iphoto files onto my desktop, then go to photobucket and upload like was described (easy-peasy.) 

Follow the steps hmbutler described, BUT remember to UN-check the little box in the bottom corner once the image is uploaded onto the DFC site (it says something about the images being referenced locally...). 

Then voila! Nice big fat juicy images of your beautiful pups


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a mac. There is also a photobucket export add-on for iphoto. I just select the photos in iPhoto click export and send them to photobucket. Super easy.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys... You don't know HOW ridiculous I feel when it comes to things like this... My dad is an aerospace engineer!!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Aha!!! Thank you so much!!! I feel so much better. Hahahaha


----------

